# Newest addition to the family !



## guille24 (Sep 14, 2013)

this is candy the hedgehog .


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice pudge! ....


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2013)

Very cute. I used to have one


----------



## guille24 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you guys ! Can I keep two or more together ?? I would like to buy another one for my brother .


----------



## bextort (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww how adorable. I have a mum and two babies that venture into my garden most nights. I've been leaving food out for them, I was really surprised at how fast they can run.


----------



## guille24 (Sep 14, 2013)

Woow that's so cool ! I wish I could see them in the wild ! They are great little creatures


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2013)

Feed them some bugs like crickets or roaches and you will have a happy little insectivore. I have always seen them housed alone. I don't know if that is a requirement or not though.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 14, 2013)

They're territorial. Like to be alone and left alone. They only tolerate human company but they don't like us.

I had one... she was cute to look at when awake (which wasn't often). Not a pet I'd bother with again...

She ate cat food. Didn't like bugs. Spit on herself (anoint) often and hissed a lot. Best part caring for her was bath time. She was potty trained but her poop habits were gross.

She passed away while we were away from home. Our AC went out and they can't tolerate heat. Was sad to find her gone, we were only away to run errands. RIP Naily.


Hope your experience is better. Sure is cute!!! 

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## guille24 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Tom ! I'm trying to learn as much as I can so I can help my brother to take care of it  ! , I'm sorry to hear that Shelly :/ my brothers hedgehog is really mean lol she doesn't like to be bother at all , I been watching videos on how to tame them and how take care of them , I try to pick her up and let me tell you those quills are sharp , I'm not giving up on her I'm gonna do my best


----------



## klinej50 (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh wow candy is so cute! I really want one hoping my mom will get me one good luck with raising him/her


----------



## guille24 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you !


And I hope ur mom lets you have one !


----------

